# Bye bye Inditex



## cifuentes (30 Nov 2021)

Hoy se ha hecho oficial que Pablo Isla deja la presidencia y la coge la hija de Amancio. Pronostico un Santander 2.0.

Me da igual que la hija se llame Marta o que se llamase Luis. Los hijos nacidos en la riqueza están destinados a hundir las empresas que sus padres crearon desde la pobreza.

A 28'50 empezó hoy la acción, a ver a como cotiza de aquí a 5 años.










Inditex culmina el relevo generacional: Marta Ortega sustituirá a Pablo Isla en la presidencia a partir de abril


Asimismo, Óscar García Maceiras, hasta ahora secretario general y del consejo, ha sido nombrado consejero delegado de Inditex, con efectos inmediatos



www.abc.es


----------



## Abrojo (30 Nov 2021)

ufffff

a cortos con Inditex?


----------



## jaimegvr (30 Nov 2021)

Inditex nació con AOrtega y morirá con su muerte. La hija se encargará de destruir la herencia.


----------



## Espectrum (30 Nov 2021)

Está haciendo las cosas muy bien centralizando tiendas y vendiendo omnicanal


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Hoy se ha hecho oficial que Pablo Isla deja la presidencia y la coge la hija de Amancio. Pronostico un Santander 2.0.
> 
> Me da igual que la hija se llame Marta o que se llamase Luis. Los hijos nacidos en la riqueza están destinados a hundir las empresas que sus padres crearon desde la pobreza.
> 
> A 28'50 empezó hoy la acción, a ver a como cotiza de aquí a 5 años.



No tiene por qué.

Marta Ortega conoce la empresa desde abajo. Comenzó doblando ropa y el padre la *adiestró a conciencia*. Los Botín no vienen del mismo lugar que los Ortega, que son gente que trabajó duro.

Sin añadir el dato de la sombra que sobrevuela a Ana Patricia sobre la muerte de Botín.

Son incomparables desde cualquier lugar que lo mires.


----------



## cifuentes (30 Nov 2021)

Ana Botín, que está infinitamente más preparada que Marta Ortega para dirigir su empresa, asumió la presidencia con una cotización de 7'5 euros. Hoy está en 2'73 euros.


----------



## el segador (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Ana Botín, que está infinitamente más preparada que Marta Ortega para dirigir su empresa, asumió la presidencia con una cotización de 7'5 euros. Hoy está en 2'73 euros.



Ana Botin preparada??? será para dar golpes de estado porque para otra cosa no sirve, está hundiendo al Santander en la miseria, ya lo de los anuncios que emiten del Santander son de y para indigentes mentales.


----------



## cifuentes (30 Nov 2021)

Vosotros mismos. Le va a durar tanto la empresa como su primer matrimonio.

Multinacional dirigida por loca del coño, de 37 años, multimillonaria desde la cuna y autoproclamada defensora de la sostenibilidad. Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## porcospin (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Ana Botín, que está infinitamente más preparada que Marta Ortega para dirigir su empresa, asumió la presidencia con una cotización de 7'5 euros. Hoy está en 2'73 euros.



Define "preparada".

Puedes tener todos los titulos y masters del universo y seguir falto de sentido comun y en definitiva ser un incompetente (y especialmente si fueron titulos comprados)


----------



## cifuentes (30 Nov 2021)

porcospin dijo:


> Define "preparada".
> 
> Puedes tener todos los titulos y masters del universo y seguir falto de sentido comun y en definitiva ser un incompetente (y especialmente si fueron titulos comprados)



Hombre, por lo menos trabajó 8 años en JP Morgan y se fogueó como CEO de Santander UK antes de asumir la presidencia.

M. Ortega se dedicó a follar con jinetes, pasear en yate y no trabajó nunca en ningún sitio que no fuera la empresa de su padre.

Y con esto no estoy defendiendo a la Botín ni mucho menos. Solo que esta me parece peor aún.


----------



## porcospin (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Hombre, por lo menos trabajó 8 años en JP Morgan y se fogueó como CEO de Santander UK antes de asumir la presidencia.
> 
> M. Ortega se dedicó a follar con jinetes, pasear en yate y no trabajó nunca en ningún sitio que no fuera la empresa de su padre.
> 
> Y con esto no estoy defendiendo a la Botín ni mucho menos. Solo que esta me parece peor aún.



Y sabes tu lo que hacia cada una en cada sitio? Habra que ver si ha aprendido algo de su padre y de la dirección anterior.

En el caso de la Botin, ya no hay nada mas que demostrar solo despunta en falta de etica.

Igual estaba de enchufada en JP morgan para engrosar currículum y haciendo lo que podría hacer un becario de a 900 eur


----------



## DigitalMarketer (30 Nov 2021)

Seguramente le falte esa chispa especial que solo tienen los emprendedores que comienzan desde 0.

Lo mejor que podría hacer es buscar al segundo mejor CEO del mundo, contratarlo y que sea su mano derecha (que tome el las decisiones en realidad)


----------



## jaimegvr (30 Nov 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No tiene por qué.
> 
> Marta Ortega conoce la empresa desde abajo. Comenzó doblando ropa y el padre la *adiestró a conciencia*. Los Botín no vienen del mismo lugar que los Ortega, que son gente que trabajó duro.
> 
> ...



Mujer al mando = DESASTRE en el 99% de los casos.


----------



## jaimegvr (30 Nov 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Seguramente le falte esa chispa especial que solo tienen los emprendedores que comienzan desde 0.
> 
> Lo mejor que podría hacer es buscar al segundo mejor CEO del mundo, contratarlo y que sea su mano derecha (que tome el las decisiones en realidad)



Las empresas que mas crecen son las que estan dirigidas por su fundador.
En 1984 Apple expulsó a Jobs y 10 años despues estaba en la quiebra, la salvó Microsoft para evitar la ley antimonopolio.
Cuando murió el fundador de El Corte Ingles, era la 1ª empresa de España, su sobrino se la cargó y las hijas adoptivas del sobrino estan intentando salvar lo que puedan.
Lo mismo para Ford, Banco Español de Credito, etc...etc...etc...


----------



## jaimegvr (30 Nov 2021)

Cuanod Roig deje Mercadona en manos de la hija, acabará engullida por la quiebra.


----------



## jaimegvr (30 Nov 2021)

porcospin dijo:


> Define "preparada".
> 
> Puedes tener todos los titulos y masters del universo y seguir falto de sentido comun y en definitiva ser un incompetente (y especialmente si fueron titulos comprados)



Y tras hundir Banesto y el Abbey.


----------



## Chuchus (30 Nov 2021)

Se sabe adonde va Pablo isla?? A que empresa me refiero


----------



## imaginARIO (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Vosotros mismos. Le va a durar tanto la empresa como su primer matrimonio.
> 
> Multinacional dirigida por loca del coño, de 37 años, multimillonaria desde la cuna y autoproclamada defensora de la sostenibilidad. Un plan sin fisuras.



Que mona, tiene cara de no haber dao palo en su vida.
Melafo.


----------



## Gubelkian (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Vosotros mismos. Le va a durar tanto la empresa como su primer matrimonio.
> 
> Multinacional dirigida por loca del coño, de 37 años, multimillonaria desde la cuna y autoproclamada defensora de la sostenibilidad. Un plan sin fisuras.



Ya deben de estar planeando como buitres los de Wall Street para abalanzarse sobre el emporio de Amancio.

Por eso sale en el WSJ.

Es el psitoletazo de salida para que en 10 años aproximadamente la cosa ya esté despedazada.


----------



## perrosno (30 Nov 2021)

el segador dijo:


> Ana Botin preparada??? será para dar golpes de estado porque para otra cosa no sirve, está hundiendo al Santander en la miseria, ya lo de los anuncios que emiten del Santander son de y para indigentes mentales.



Y no sólo los anuncios, a este paso destruye la entidad, ya no es banco, es una banqueta.


----------



## feldene flash (30 Nov 2021)

todo lo que sube , baja


en este caso con el mundo de la moda , es evidente la caida


----------



## Alan__ (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Vosotros mismos. Le va a durar tanto la empresa como su primer matrimonio.
> 
> Multinacional dirigida por loca del coño, de 37 años, multimillonaria desde la cuna y autoproclamada defensora de la sostenibilidad. Un plan sin fisuras.



realmente o te autodeclaras todas esas mierdas nwo o te vas al grupo de los no vacunados.


----------



## cifuentes (30 Nov 2021)

Chuchus dijo:


> Se sabe adonde va Pablo isla?? A que empresa me refiero



Dió una rueda de prensa hace un rato. De momento se queda. Como Neymar.

Por cierto, los títulos ahora mismo caen un 5% desde apertura.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Vosotros mismos. Le va a durar tanto la empresa como su primer matrimonio.
> 
> Multinacional dirigida por loca del coño, de 37 años, multimillonaria desde la cuna y autoproclamada defensora de la sostenibilidad. Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Hoy se ha hecho oficial que Pablo Isla deja la presidencia y la coge la hija de Amancio. Pronostico un Santander 2.0.
> 
> Me da igual que la hija se llame Marta o que se llamase Luis. Los hijos nacidos en la riqueza están destinados a hundir las empresas que sus padres crearon desde la pobreza.
> 
> ...



En Cataluña la tradición es que alguien crea una empresa, el hijo la hace grande y el nieto la arruina.
No sé si eso aplica entre gallegos


----------



## Chuchus (30 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> En Cataluña la tradición es que alguien crea una empresa, el hijo la hace grande y el nieto la arruina.
> No sé si eso aplica entre gallegos



En galicia la tradición es venderle las empresas a los catalanes y que las arruinen ellos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2021)

El hombre inteligente es el que sabe retirarse.

La niña iba a ser la jefa, eso lo sabía hasta el tato. Éste hombre se va del Titanic justo cuando toca el Iceberg, y en unos años dirá, corréctamente, que "yo la dejé perfecta".

Así podrá decir elegántemente y sin palabras lo que todos sabemos.

Yo me pondría a cortos para los 15 euros de aqui a dos años máximo.


----------



## sebboh (30 Nov 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Ya deben de estar planeando como buitres los de Wall Street para abalanzarse sobre el emporio de Amancio.
> 
> Por eso sale en el WSJ.
> 
> Es el psitoletazo de salida para que en 10 años aproximadamente la cosa ya esté despedazada.



dificil lo tienen porque cuando palme amancio esta la otra hija e hijo (del cual tiene la tutela la hermana) de su exmujer Rosa Mera (cuya parte del imperio ya lo controla) asi que Marta no deberia ser la que mas participación tenga en inditex. Y esta hija curra y bastante


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (30 Nov 2021)

Santander 2.0.


----------



## Nobel1 (30 Nov 2021)

Chuchus dijo:


> En galicia la tradición es venderle las empresas a los catalanes y que las arruinen ellos




Ja, ja, ja.

Pues en la región valenciana creamos la patente, se la vendemos a los gallegos y..... vamos a seguir la historia.

Ahora en serio, ¿por qué se va Isla, termina su contrato en marzo de 2022 y no se lo renuevan, se va "por asuntons familiares" o porque quiere cambiar de aires?

Un saludo.


----------



## cerilloprieto (30 Nov 2021)

ITX acaba de perder los 28 € ¿Nos atrevemos a entrar?


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 Nov 2021)

Chuchus dijo:


> En galicia la tradición es venderle las empresas a los catalanes y que las arruinen ellos



Joder macho, todo lo tenemos que hacer nosotros


----------



## Kabraloka (30 Nov 2021)

marta ortega preparada?
la folladora de la hípica?
ahh esa 
jejeje


----------



## TradingMetales (30 Nov 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No tiene por qué.
> 
> Marta Ortega conoce la empresa desde abajo. Comenzó doblando ropa y el padre la *adiestró a conciencia*. Los Botín no vienen del mismo lugar que los Ortega, que son gente que trabajó duro.
> 
> ...



De los fardos y tal ya hablamos otro día.


----------



## Gorkako (30 Nov 2021)

jombre Amancio no ha muerto tutelará a su hija, luego ya cuando el viejo pete hablamos pero ahora no creo que ese señor deje que su larva la cague.


----------



## mr nobody (30 Nov 2021)

siempre hahabido un dicho que dice: "el padre crea una empresa, el hijo la mantiene y el nieto la arruina"


----------



## cifuentes (30 Nov 2021)

Cayendo un 6'27 % ya. Y eso que no toma posesión hasta abril.


----------



## cifuentes (30 Nov 2021)

Gorkako dijo:


> jombre Amancio no ha muerto tutelará a su hija, luego ya cuando el viejo pete hablamos pero ahora no creo que ese señor deje que su larva la cague.



En marzo cumple 86 años.


----------



## Pollepolle (30 Nov 2021)

Mamancio Hortera dejando su empresa a la hija mas charo jajajajaj joderos fachas!


----------



## Drogoprofe (30 Nov 2021)

No te falta razón


----------



## Patacón (30 Nov 2021)

Chuchus dijo:


> Se sabe adonde va Pablo isla?? A que empresa me refiero



Con las manos en los bolsillos no se va.
A disfrutar desde fuera a que le digan, calienta que sales, cuando llegue el momento
www.vozpopuli.com/economia_y_finanzas/isla-deja-inditex-con-80-millones.html


----------



## hortera (30 Nov 2021)

Malas noticias para Galicia y para España


----------



## rulifu (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Hoy se ha hecho oficial que Pablo Isla deja la presidencia y la coge la hija de Amancio. Pronostico un Santander 2.0.
> 
> Me da igual que la hija se llame Marta o que se llamase Luis. Los hijos nacidos en la riqueza están destinados a hundir las empresas que sus padres crearon desde la pobreza.
> 
> ...



Los que las hunden son los nietos, no los hijos


----------



## uberales (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Ana Botín, que está infinitamente más preparada que Marta Ortega para dirigir su empresa, asumió la presidencia con una cotización de 7'5 euros. Hoy está en 2'73 euros.



Me cago en la puta, decir que la Charo Botín estaba preparada es estar borracho. Una tía que no ha hecho nada en su puta vida si no ir a donde papá decía, en vez de eso Marta ha trabajado desde abajo. Ojo soy crítico porque se haya ido Isla por Marta, pero no compares a una tía que ha destruido una empresa antes del Santander con una trabajadora. Una suelta estupideces del medio ambiente y feminismo (mírate el artículo de vozpopuli en el que no entendía que vox la criticara la estúpida de ella) y la otra está callada. Ojalá sea un bache y recupere la acción de inidtex que me interesa a mi, pero no me ha gustado la salida de Isla...


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (30 Nov 2021)

El consejo de administración se carga al considerado uno de los mejores CEO del mundo, que ha conseguido beneficios récord para la compañía así como un modelo de gestión y dirección notables.

En fin, empresas españolas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Cayendo un 6'27 % ya. Y eso que no toma posesión hasta abril.



La culpa es del heteropatriarcado. Ah y de Franco


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (30 Nov 2021)

uberales dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, decir que la Charo Botín estaba preparada es estar borracho. Una tía que no ha hecho nada en su puta vida si no ir a donde papá decía, en vez de eso Marta ha trabajado desde abajo. Ojo soy crítico porque se haya ido Isla por Marta, pero no compares a una tía que ha destruido una empresa antes del Santander con una trabajadora. Una suelta estupideces del medio ambiente y feminismo (mírate el artículo de vozpopuli en el que no entendía que vox la criticara la estúpida de ella) y la otra está callada. Ojalá sea un bache y recupere la acción de inidtex que me interesa a mi, pero no me ha gustado la salida de Isla...



Yo también reitero que Ana Botín está mucho más preparada que Marta Ortega. Es evidente. No sé de dónde te sacas la idea de que empezar desde abajo necesariamente te da mejor bagaje en la dirección de una empresa. Pablo Isla ha sido ejemplar en la dirección y gestión de Inditex y es Abogado del Estado; no ha doblado una camisa en su vida, ni siquiera tenía una larga experiencia en la empresa privada.


----------



## sirpask (30 Nov 2021)

Pablo Isla... ¿Donde lo veremos? El mejor CEO de España y creo que de Europa se queda en el paro.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (30 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El hombre inteligente es el que sabe retirarse.
> 
> La niña iba a ser la jefa, eso lo sabía hasta el tato. Éste hombre se va del Titanic justo cuando toca el Iceberg, y en unos años dirá, corréctamente, que "yo la dejé perfecta".
> 
> ...



La niña no tiene poder ejecutivo, para eso hay un consejero delegado....,y es hombre, como tú, pero seguramente más listo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2021)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> La niña no tiene poder ejecutivo, para eso hay un consejero delegado....,y es hombre, como tú, pero seguramente más listo.



Pues mas listo que yo...seguro que eres tú. tanto huelebrageo seguro que te ha aportado grandes dotes de inteligencia emanadas de esos coños tan inteligentes que llegan a esos puestos por tan meritoria labor.

Mientras tanto ya te haré un recordatorio en los próximos meses con el precio de la acción.


----------



## cifuentes (30 Nov 2021)

Ahora estar 3 meses jugando al "jefe infiltrado" en un Bershka del mejor barrio de Londres es "empezar desde abajo".

Ha echado más horas en el hipódromo de la Zarzuela que en el Bershka.


----------



## Segismunda (30 Nov 2021)

Pero si esa mujerzuela no va a hacer nada. Estará jijeando con las amigas y llamándose putas y zorras unas a otras, mientras alguien con preparación hace su trabajo. COMO DEBE SER.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Vosotros mismos. Le va a durar tanto la empresa como su primer matrimonio.
> 
> Multinacional dirigida por loca del coño, de 37 años, multimillonaria desde la cuna y autoproclamada defensora de la sostenibilidad. Un plan sin fisuras.



imaginate que estas escondido debajo de la cama porque una banda de albanokosovares con metralletas viene para secuestrarte
y estas hablando por telefono con lian neeson, que casualmente es tu padre
y de repente unas pisadas en tu habitacion, estas ahi acojonao y rezando
y cuando parece que se van pa fuera otra vez, te aparece lo de la foto asomando por debajo de la cama y mirandote al fondo del nvcleo

EL HORROR

joder, tiene la misma mirada que Walter E. Kurtz en apocalypse now


----------



## cifuentes (30 Nov 2021)

Segismunda dijo:


> Pero si esa mujerzuela no va a hacer nada. Estará jijeando con las amigas y llamándose putas y zorras unas a otras, mientras alguien con preparación hace su trabajo. COMO DEBE SER.



Si quisiese estar jijijeando no se metería en este marrón. Podría estar pegándose la gran vida solo con sus dividendos.

Si se mete ahí y saca a Isla es para tomar decisiones porque cree que lo puede hacer mejor.


----------



## cifuentes (30 Nov 2021)

El día fue hace justo una semana (el martes pasado) que estaban a 32. Hoy están a 27 y bajando. (-15 % en una semana).


----------



## auricooro (30 Nov 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Seguramente le falte esa chispa especial que solo tienen los emprendedores que comienzan desde 0.
> 
> Lo mejor que podría hacer es buscar al segundo mejor CEO del mundo, contratarlo y que sea su mano derecha (que tome el las decisiones en realidad)



Ese era Pablo Isla. No entiendo que le dejen fuera, lo normal sería que siguiese en a sombra mandando.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (30 Nov 2021)

Esta claro que la hija no va a hacer un cagao y en el punto que esta Inditex es muy fácil caer, lo difícil es subir mas no?


----------



## Verita Serum (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Hombre, por lo menos trabajó 8 años en JP Morgan y se fogueó como CEO de Santander UK antes de asumir la presidencia.
> 
> M. Ortega se dedicó a follar con jinetes, pasear en yate y no trabajó nunca en ningún sitio que no fuera la empresa de su padre.
> 
> Y con esto no estoy defendiendo a la Botín ni mucho menos. Solo que esta me parece peor aún.



Trabajar en la sucursal del infierno que es JP Morgan no implica nada respecto a valía.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Nov 2021)

no ha podido hacer nada mejor, isla era un topo al servicio del NWO para hundir la empresa, inditex le toca mucho los huevos a los magnates delirantes, un hombre que se ha hecho a si mismo y que ha tecnificado la confeccion y abaratado su precio hasta ponerla al alcance de todo el mundo, ha puesto a la ultima persona que serian capaces de captar los magantes delirantes...


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (30 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues mas listo que yo...seguro que eres tú. tanto huelebrageo seguro que te ha aportado grandes dotes de inteligencia emanadas de esos coños tan inteligentes que llegan a esos puestos por tan meritoria labor.
> 
> Mientras tanto ya te haré un recordatorio en los próximos meses con el precio de la acción.



No, yo muy listo no soy, ni doy lecciones ni recordatorios a nadie
Y, ¿en que te basas para dar ese precio a Inditex, machote?..., en que nombran presidenta a una mujer..., que ni siquiera va a ser la que mande, pero huele a coño y ya..., ni fundamentales , ni nada...
No te digo que no puedas acertar, pero desde luego, por esa razón va a ser difícil que me lo expliques
¿Como se puede ser así y quedarse uno tan pancho?


----------



## Dadaista (30 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> En Cataluña la tradición es que alguien crea una empresa, el hijo la hace grande y el nieto la arruina.
> No sé si eso aplica entre gallegos



Pon Pescanova en Google, tal cual. Debe ser la norma no escrita del mundo empresarial.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Nov 2021)

Para saber lo que puede pasar lo mejor sería ir viendo qué contratos se mantienen y con qué empresas. Ver si cambian gente en logística, que multi lleva sus sistemas críticos, a quien compran los robots y su mantenimiento. Si, por ejemplo cambian IBM por Fujitsu es que andan palmados, si por HP o CapGemini es que están infiltrados por MBAs powerpointistas, etc. No es información sereta, sólo sensible a la que se puede acceder estando al tanto de las informaciones de proveedores de servicios, que suelen anunciar sus contratos cuando son importantes en publicaciones pequeñas para especialistas.


----------



## vanderwilde (30 Nov 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ...que son gente que trabajó duro.



Tú sabes que esa gente son los peores? No? Sabes lo que dice el refrán: No hay nada más malo que un pobre harto de pan.


----------



## Roberto Malone (30 Nov 2021)

Depende de quién la asesore.

Tener buenos asesores es tan importante como saber del tema.


----------



## porcospin (30 Nov 2021)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Yo también reitero que Ana Botín está mucho más preparada que Marta Ortega. Es evidente. No sé de dónde te sacas la idea de que empezar desde abajo necesariamente te da mejor bagaje en la dirección de una empresa. Pablo Isla ha sido ejemplar en la dirección y gestión de Inditex y es Abogado del Estado; no ha doblado una camisa en su vida, ni siquiera tenía una larga experiencia en la empresa privada.



Pues el caso de su padre podría probar esta teoría.
La preparación esta muy bien, pero unicamente unida al sentido común y saber rodearse de buenos asesores, sin eso anterior
la preparación solo sirve para rellenar folios y para que te contraten por encima de otros más aptos.


----------



## jaimegvr (30 Nov 2021)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> El consejo de administración se carga al considerado uno de los mejores CEO del mundo, que ha conseguido beneficios récord para la compañía así como un modelo de gestión y dirección notables.
> 
> En fin, empresas españolas.



En España se castiga la profesionalidad y se premia la ineptitud.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2021)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> No, yo muy listo no soy, ni doy lecciones ni recordatorios a nadie
> Y, ¿en que te basas para dar ese precio a Inditex, machote?..., en que nombran presidenta a una mujer..., que ni siquiera va a ser la que mande, pero huele a coño y ya..., ni fundamentales , ni nada...
> No te digo que no puedas acertar, pero desde luego, por esa razón va a ser difícil que me lo expliques
> ¿Como se puede ser así y quedarse uno tan pancho?



Exáctamente en eso me baso. Como lo hice con Santander hace algunos años, cuando me puse en corto al escuchar quien sería la nueva jefa.

¿Sabes por qué estas dos señoritas tienen esos puestos? ¿Crees que alguna de esas dos tendría esos puestos de no ser por ¡oh coincidencia! ser "hijas de"?

Y si me conocieras sabrías la importancia que le doy a los fundamentales, pero con toda la cara pegada a unas bragas muy difícilmente podrás entenderlo.

Y si quieres razones te pongo tres:

- ¿Recuerdas la empresa de microchips Trident? ¿Aquella que competía con American Megatrends mucho antes de que llegara Nvidia? Corre a ver exáctamente lo que le pasó y por qué quebró.

- ¿Recuerdas Yahoo? Sigue viva pero mucho menos relevante. Corre a ver exáctamente el momento en el que la cagó.

- ¿Te suena la empresa Sara Lee? Imagino que no, porque quebró. ¿Sabes cual fue curioso evento que comenzó su declive? Pues adivina.

Pero voy mas lejos: Si te pregunto por el actor Nicholas Cage seguro que sabes de quien te hablo. ¿Cómo te quedarías si te digo que su nombre REAL es Coppola y es sobrino de Francis Ford Coppola? ¿A que no sabes por qué se cambió el apellido?

Pues eso. A cortos en Inditex hasta que sepa exáctamente el grado de poder que esta señora va a tener.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2021)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Depende de quién la asesore.
> 
> Tener buenos asesores es tan importante como saber del tema.



¿Conoces a muchas mujeres españolas que se dejen asesorar? Pregunto.


----------



## XXavier (30 Nov 2021)

Me ha sorprendido mucho el nombramiento. Entiendo que es una decisión del padre, que creo una persona admirable y ejemplo de empresarios, pero tiene 86 años...

Quién duda de que Henry Ford fue un genio de la empresa y de la industria del automóvil en particular, pero también los años pudieron con él...


----------



## Roberto Malone (30 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Conoces a muchas mujeres españolas que se dejen asesorar? Pregunto.



Sinceramente, no puedo responder a eso. Asesorar a una mujer en distintos ámbitos es muy diferente.

La mayoría de mujeres a las que he expuesto mis opiniones profesionales, han sido receptivas, pero, pocas de ellas poseían o dirigían una empresa.

Estamos hablando de temas profesionales, no de otros ámbitos.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (30 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Exáctamente en eso me baso. Como lo hice con Santander hace algunos años, cuando me puse en corto al escuchar quien sería la nueva jefa.
> 
> ¿Sabes por qué estas dos señoritas tienen esos puestos? ¿Crees que alguna de esas dos tendría esos puestos de no ser por ¡oh coincidencia! ser "hijas de"?
> 
> ...



Pues nada, machote, me sigues dando la razón.
Si dices que miras fundamentales, dime cómo son los de Inditex.
¿Son buenos?...y manda un hombre, largo.
¿Son malos?...y manda un hombre, corto.
Hasta aquí todo bien para un tío listo como tú.
¿Son malos?...y manda una mujer, corto..,bien campeón.
¿Son buenos?...largo, no?, pero manda una mujer..,cachis, corto.

¿Miras entonces los resultados de la empresa? o mientes.


Y si son malos, no te pones corto porque mande una mujer,¿verdad?..., entonces mientes también.

Además, ellos mismo han dicho que no tiene poder ejecutivo, que recae en el consejero delegado.
Pero como eso no vende, los medios de comunicación apenas le dan eco, ni tu tampoco, aunque por diferentes motivos.


----------



## hortera (30 Nov 2021)

papuchi le deja la empresa a su hija, no sea que se enfade, el Ceo se pira, la acción baja mucho, que mas queréis, esto no pinta nada bien, sobre todo para mi que tengo acciones


----------



## ursus (30 Nov 2021)

A ver que si yo fuera ella, iba a currar....
Que necesidad tiene de meterse en fregados si tiene la vida resuelta. 
Yo dedicaría mi tiempo a mis aficiones y si me aburro crearía una fundación, pero trabajar en el imperio inditex? Con que fin? que me comparen todo el rato con mi padre? hacerlo más grande? Que aburrimiento


----------



## hortera (30 Nov 2021)

ursus dijo:


> A ver que si yo fuera ella, iba a currar....
> Que necesidad tiene de meterse en fregados si tiene la vida resuelta.
> Yo dedicaría mi tiempo a mis aficiones y si me aburro crearía una fundación, pero trabajar en el imperio inditex? Con que fin? que me comparen todo el rato con mi padre? hacerlo más grande? Que aburrimiento



los hijos de papá tienen ese ansia, de destacar por si mismos, son basura, no son capaces de admitir que lo tienen todo por ser hijos de, son cuestiones de orgullos personales y.. suelen acabar muy mal


----------



## EXTOUAREG (30 Nov 2021)

Yo tuve acciones de Inditex a 37€ hace muuuucho.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2021)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Pues nada, machote, me sigues dando la razón.
> Si dices que miras fundamentales, dime cómo son los de Inditex.
> ¿Son buenos?...y manda un hombre, largo.
> ¿Son malos?...y manda un hombre, corto.
> ...



Sigues sin entender, huelebragas.

Inditex salió a bolsa a 5 euros. Tanto su PER, como los beneficios brutos, netos, deuda, etc...han ido creciendo escalonádamente con algunos saltos, sobre todo sobre el 2011.

Ahora mismo tiene unas cuentas saneadas, y van a durar aún uno o dos años, igual que ocurrió con el Santander.

Lo que no puedo saber es como serán en un futuro, pero si puedo saber lo que ocurrió con Santander o Yahoo, así que no me meto.

Pero tu sigue oliéndo bragas. Por mi como si metes todo tu capital en Inditex.


----------



## Akira. (30 Nov 2021)

No va a pasar nada, volverá a recuperarse. Y esta gente tiene asesores.


----------



## Patacón (30 Nov 2021)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> La niña no tiene poder ejecutivo, para eso hay un consejero delegado....,y es hombre, como tú, pero seguramente más listo.



Hoy no lo tiene mañana seguramente sí.Su padre también está apartado teóricamente y tooodo sigue pasando por el, hasta cosas bastante insignificantes.
Y mandar, manda bastante más de lo que puede parecer y evidentemente se la tiene en cuenta.


----------



## Tratante (30 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Conoces a muchas mujeres españolas que se dejen asesorar? Pregunto.



Curiosa pregunta..., yo desde luego, no conozco, es más, les sienta muy mal que se les "indique" el camino, aunque siempre están dispuestas a reprochar no haberlas asesorado cuando yerran.


----------



## Chuchus (30 Nov 2021)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Pues nada, machote, me sigues dando la razón.
> Si dices que miras fundamentales, dime cómo son los de Inditex.
> ¿Son buenos?...y manda un hombre, largo.
> ¿Son malos?...y manda un hombre, corto.
> ...



Entonces si como presidente no puedes mandar, para que quieres serlo??? Y es más, para que existe esa figura??


----------



## Tratante (30 Nov 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Conoces a muchas mujeres españolas que se dejen asesorar? Pregunto.



Curiosa pregunta..., yo desde luego, no conozco, es más, les sienta muy mal que se les "indique" el camino, aunque siempre están dispuestas a reprochar no haberlas asesorado cuando yerran.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2021)

Yo lo que creo es que hay muchos esperando que el abuelo palme. Después habrá qué ver si esta chica es Sofía o la niña de "La casa torcida" de tita Agatha.


----------



## ueee3 (30 Nov 2021)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Pues nada, machote, me sigues dando la razón.
> Si dices que miras fundamentales, dime cómo son los de Inditex.
> ¿Son buenos?...y manda un hombre, largo.
> ¿Son malos?...y manda un hombre, corto.
> ...



Como ya han dicho, ¿para qué está ese puesto si no tiene poder ejecutivo? Mala cosa es que pongan a una mujer en un puesto aparentemente importante pero que han vaciado de contenido. Una empresa que hace eso huele mal... que vale, eso no quiere decir que la empresa vaya a ir mal, pero... ¿por qué mantienen puestos importantes como floreros?


----------



## Frysby (30 Nov 2021)

Espectrum dijo:


> Está haciendo las cosas muy bien centralizando tiendas y vendiendo omnicanal



Omicron has dicho ufff


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (30 Nov 2021)

A lo Botin, el Santander no ha levantado aun cabeza.


----------



## sisar_vidal (30 Nov 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No tiene por qué.
> 
> Marta Ortega conoce la empresa desde abajo. Comenzó doblando ropa y el padre la *adiestró a conciencia*. Los Botín no vienen del mismo lugar que los Ortega, que son gente que trabajó duro.
> 
> ...



Buen invent de la prensa te has comido, anormal.


----------



## sisar_vidal (30 Nov 2021)

Verita Serum dijo:


> Trabajar en la sucursal del infierno que es JP Morgan no implica nada respecto a valía.



Lo que te dé la gana pero la Ortega se ha dedicado a tocarse el toto, lo de doblar ropa del zara que dicen es que te tienes que reír AJJAJAJJAJ


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2021)

No seas tan malo, al Santander no le ha ido tan mal


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2021)

Tratante dijo:


> Curiosa pregunta..., yo desde luego, no conozco, es más, les sienta muy mal que se les "indique" el camino, aunque siempre están dispuestas a reprochar no haberlas asesorado cuando yerran.





Chuchus dijo:


> Entonces si como presidente no puedes mandar, para que quieres serlo??? Y es más, para que existe esa figura??



Pues ahí reside el problema, que la señora querrá tomar sus propias decisiones a bombo y platillo, a lo "Botina".

Solo hay que mirar esta genial entrevista en el año 2015 y la que lió mas tarde:








Santander's Ana Botin Has Something to Prove


The chairman is out to show impatient investors she can build on her father’s banking legacy, in part by scaling back on his ambitions.




www.bloomberg.com





Literalmente encabezona...digooo, encabezada con la frase "Ana Botín tiene algo que demostrar".

¡Y vaya si lo demostró! Solo hay que ver lo que pasó con Andrea Orcel.


----------



## hortera (30 Nov 2021)

Akira. dijo:


> No va a pasar nada, volverá a recuperarse. Y esta gente tiene asesores.



es la antítesis de su padre, niña pija, tiene 37 o sea que ya nació millonaria, toda la vida endiosada recibiendo piropos, mirando a todo el mundo por encima del hombro, no sabe nada de la vida, su padre, nació pobre, currante, pesetero, le han dado mil puñaladas, nadie le ha regalado nada, hasta tiene cara de pobre, lo dicho, no tienen nada que ver, me temo lo peor, el imperio se desmorona, da para buena novela.


----------



## El Tito Anacleto (30 Nov 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> A lo Botin, el Santander no ha levantado aun cabeza.



Si, y el Popular está quebrado y no lo ha dirigido ningún hijo. Y el Sabadell también cotizaba entre 4 y 5 euros en 2007 y hoy cotiza a 0,6... Y Bankia se fué a la mierda...

Toda la banca ha ido para abajo y no se puede culpar a la Botín, bastante hace con sobrevivir donde otros han quebrado...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2021)

El Tito Anacleto dijo:


> Si, y el Popular está quebrado y no lo ha dirigido ningún hijo. Y el Sabadell también cotizaba entre 4 y 5 euros en 2007 y hoy cotiza a 0,6... Y Bankia se fué a la mierda...
> 
> Toda la banca ha ido para abajo y no se puede culpar a la Botín, bastante hace con sobrevivir donde otros han quebrado...



El problema es el momento y el motivo por la quiebra de las otras cajas.


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2021)

¿Pero quién se ha creído que es Amancio Ortega para elegir a su hija como sucesora y nueva presidenta de su empresa? 

¡Fascista!


----------



## Play_91 (30 Nov 2021)

Esa gente ya está metida bien hasta el fondo con mafias globalistas y harán con ella lo que les de la gana. La complará su propia compañía globalista Black Rock y hará con ella lo que quieran, igual que cualqueir mafia, como el que se mete al Opus. 
Ésta gente ya está cogida por los cojones, salvo que seas uno de ellos a lo tito Floren: si no puedes con la mafia únete a ella. Pero bueno aunque te unas siempre serás su putita chupa anos perro del amo así que da igual, la mafia globalista hará con ella lo que quieran hacer (con su multinacional, igual que Santander y todas). Estás cogido por los cojones, eres de ellos, vas a sus reuniones Bilderbianas, etc. Sin novedad.


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2021)

Indignante Amancio Ortega nombrando jefe de la empresa que él solito fundó, creó y desarrolló a quien le da la gana sin tener en cuenta la opinión de Errejón y Monedero.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2021)

rejon dijo:


> Indignante Amancio Ortega nombrando jefe de la empresa que él solito fundó, creó y desarrolló a quien le da la gana sin tener en cuenta la opinión de Errejón y Monedero.



No dudo que tenga derecho a elegir, pero simplemente opinamos que se equivoca, lo de poner a la hija, o a la amiga de confianza en el caso de George Lucas y Lucasfilms, no funciona; el único caso que conozco en el que la cosa aguantó bastante bien, fue con Playboy, cuando Hugh Hefner puso a su hija al frente de su empresa.





















Christie Hefner - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Aunque ahí creo que influyó que sus padres se separaron cuando ella tenía 5 años, la madre tuvo la custodia, y pese a mantener contacto con su padre y no faltarle de nada, vivó lejos del lujo, la ostentación y las excentricidades de millonario que su padre vivió.


----------



## Verita Serum (30 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Lo que te dé la gana pero la Ortega se ha dedicado a tocarse el toto, lo de doblar ropa del zara que dicen es que te tienes que reír AJJAJAJJAJ



No conozco el caso, pero tiene pinta de ser un bulo. Es como las zarandajas useñas de "inventó su compañía en su garaje".


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (30 Nov 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


>



the force is female 
todavía los juguetes de la china feilla de las Star Wars feministas,están en alguna tienda sin vender.Los fans no las quieren


----------



## javiwell (30 Nov 2021)

Yo veo muy positivo que la misma familia siga mandando en el accionariado. Y que se haga el relevo en vida y de forma ordenada.

Marta no tiene por qué meterse a hacer y deshacer en la gestión, le basta con estar bien rodeada y que cualquier decisión importante requiera su firma. 

En otras empresas lo que hay son guerras de poder totalmente destructivas para el negocio.


----------



## StolenInnocence (30 Nov 2021)

Las empresas las crean los padres, las mantienen los hijos y las hunden los nietos. 

Y cualquiera sabe que la preparación o los estudios no sirven para nada en el mundo de los negocios. Tiburón se nace.


----------



## hortera (30 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo veo muy positivo que la misma familia siga mandando en el accionariado. Y que se haga el relevo en vida y de forma ordenada.
> 
> Marta no tiene por qué meterse a hacer y deshacer en la gestión, le basta con estar bien rodeada y que cualquier decisión importante requiera su firma.
> 
> En otras empresas lo que hay son guerras de poder totalmente destructivas para el negocio.



no has pillado el tema, el tema es que es una Charo


----------



## Carpulux (30 Nov 2021)

Esta se carga la empresa lo sabemos todos, igual que Ana Patricia se cargará todo lo que consiguió su familia.

Además no tardará en progretizar Zara y demás.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> the force is female
> todavía los juguetes de la china feilla de las Star Wars feministas,están en alguna tienda sin vender.Los fans no las quieren


----------



## lasnubes07 (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Hoy se ha hecho oficial que Pablo Isla deja la presidencia y la coge la hija de Amancio. Pronostico un Santander 2.0.
> 
> Me da igual que la hija se llame Marta o que se llamase Luis. Los hijos nacidos en la riqueza están destinados a hundir las empresas que sus padres crearon desde la pobreza.
> 
> ...



jajaja cómo se nota que no conoces la historia de los botín


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2021)

Carpulux dijo:


> Esta se carga la empresa lo sabemos todos, igual que Ana Patricia se cargará todo lo que consiguió su familia.
> 
> Además no tardará en progretizar Zara y demás.



Al igual se pone a insultar a sus clientes, especialmente a los hombres, que es lo mas trendy entre las empresas woke, aunque luego entres en números rojos, efecto Gillette se llama.


----------



## Carpulux (30 Nov 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Al igual se pone a insultar a sus clientes, especialmente a los hombres, que es lo mas trendy entre las empresas woke, aunque luego entres en números rojos, efecto Gillette se llama.



Siendo su clientela mayormente femenina no tenga usted ninguna duda de que no tardaremos en ver algo del estilo. Inditex se acabó.


----------



## hortera (30 Nov 2021)

Carpulux dijo:


> Siendo su clientela mayormente femenina no tenga usted ninguna duda de que no tardaremos en ver algo del estilo. Inditex se acabó.



yo le tengo mucho cariño es mi acción mas antigua, igual tiene diez años, la compre cuando no tenía ni idea de bolsa y siempre me ha dado alegrías, me jode mucho vender ahora


----------



## siemprelomismo (30 Nov 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Marta Ortega conoce la empresa desde abajo. Comenzó doblando ropa y el padre la *adiestró a conciencia*. Los Botín no vienen del mismo lugar que los Ortega, que son gente que trabajó duro.



Trabajo duro?. Debes estar flipando mucho.

Cuando la época de Rubalcaba sabes lo que hizo?. Cogió a todas las empresas españolas que superaban los 600.000 no pagar ni un solo impuesto. Entonces ahí evidentemente Inditex se cotizaba por las nubes porque tenía un alto indice de ventas a nivel nacional.
El psoe no le cobraba nada para que entrara en la lista forbes como una de las empresas de moda más grandes a nivel mundial pero que realmente la mercancía de Inditex era "basura" ya que en Europa del Este junto a Rusia se detectó que la ropa venía de baja calidad o pésima a un precio elevado.

Sabes lo que hacía Inditex para aumentar las ventas?.

En los modulos de grado medio y superior se compraba también al profesorado mediante el ministerio de educación y cultura. Toda la gente que se hacía no solo marketing entraba en una especie de bolsa de empleo gratuita a través de Inditex en el que tenían que trabajar "GRATIS" de cuatro a seis horas diarias soportando mierda de verdad y de esto hay una gran cantidad de experiencias tan grandes como la Biblia católica satánica.

Y luego supongo sin hablar de las más de 10 horas diarias por 400 o 600 miseros euros.

Así hasta mi abuela con un parche en el ojo y coja de un pie!!!.


----------



## Triyuga (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Ana Botín, que está infinitamente más preparada que Marta Ortega para dirigir su empresa, asumió la presidencia con una cotización de 7'5 euros. Hoy está en 2'73 euros.



sin descontar el POP que le regalaron...


----------



## Teniente General Videla (30 Nov 2021)

siemprelomismo dijo:


> Trabajo duro?. Debes estar flipando mucho.
> 
> Cuando la época de Rubalcaba sabes lo que hizo?. Cogió a todas las empresas españolas que superaban los 600.000 no pagar ni un solo impuesto. Entonces ahí evidentemente Inditex se cotizaba por las nubes porque tenía un alto indice de ventas a nivel nacional.
> El psoe no le cobraba nada para que entrara en la lista forbes como una de las empresas de moda más grandes a nivel mundial pero que realmente la mercancía de Inditex era "basura" ya que en Europa del Este junto a Rusia se detectó que la ropa venía de baja calidad o pésima a un precio elevado.
> ...



De dónde sale este majadero?


----------



## andresitozgz (30 Nov 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Hoy se ha hecho oficial que Pablo Isla deja la presidencia y la coge la hija de Amancio. Pronostico un Santander 2.0.
> 
> Me da igual que la hija se llame Marta o que se llamase Luis. Los hijos nacidos en la riqueza están destinados a hundir las empresas que sus padres crearon desde la pobreza.
> 
> ...



Hoy se publica la noticia y cae un 6%... muchos la conocían hace unos días, por eso la caida desde hace 7 días es del 13%


----------



## siemprelomismo (30 Nov 2021)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> De dónde sale este majadero?



Majadero sin investigar un mínimo?.

Cuántos independentistas hay aquí?.


----------



## frangelico (30 Nov 2021)

Ea curiosa esta pareja. Llevan 20 años parecidas en cifras de ventas y margen bruto, pero Inditex ha ido poco a poco superando a H&M y en beneficio neto le gana por goleada. El modelo de negocio es muy parecido pero algo hacen peor los suecos.





La comparación con el Santander es un poco tramposa. Al margen de las (escasas) habilidades de la hijísima, la banca española murió en 2008 y para siempre, es muy difícil salir del agujero aquel y el país va parejo, y eso que el Santander es la niña mimada de los poderes públicos, que hacen lo que sea por mantenerlo con vida; pero sus pecados son antiguos porque empiezan con el robo de Banesto, méritos hay pocos pocos el crecimiento de SAN el último cuarto de siglo, y muchos en el de Inditex. INDITEX al menos tiene una posición financiera sólida y dentro de su sector tiene los mejores números, podría aguantar mejor si además la hija mete poco la mano.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Dic 2021)

*Marta Ortega will be the new president of Inditex after the
resignation 
of Pablo Isla*
By MRT on November 30, 2021

ALGO HABRA HECHO O TRAFICADO O NO HECHO O NO TRAFICADO


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Dic 2021)

il Donaldo Trumpo


Every. Single. Time.




t.me





*twitter crash *

*everything WOKE get BROKE *


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Dic 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Hoy se ha hecho oficial que Pablo Isla deja la presidencia y la coge la hija de Amancio. Pronostico un Santander 2.0.
> 
> Me da igual que la hija se llame Marta o que se llamase Luis. Los hijos nacidos en la riqueza están destinados a hundir las empresas que sus padres crearon desde la pobreza.
> 
> ...



Añadele que es una MUJERA, las MUJERAS intoxican los ambientes laborales. ¡¡Es un hecho científico!!


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2021)

Hace unos años puse un hilo en "El Ático" con las quiebras de empresas de un mes, y en la gran mayoría estaban al frente mujeres.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Dic 2021)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> La niña no tiene poder ejecutivo, para eso hay un consejero delegado....,y es hombre, como tú, pero seguramente más listo.



¿Niña?

Desconozco su edad, pero si Don Amancio Ortega tiene 87 años la "niña" debe ser sexagenaria...


----------



## Javier de Carglass (1 Dic 2021)

Esos juegos psicologicos es algo que tienen que ver ellos como empresarios. Y no cerrar las tiendas clave que maximizan el negocio en online-físico.

No deberían fallar en tomar esas decisiones puesto que tienen todos los datos para tomar la decisión correcta.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (1 Dic 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Niña?
> 
> Desconozco su edad, pero si Don Amancio Ortega tiene 87 años la "niña" debe ser sexagenaria...



37


----------



## NIKK (1 Dic 2021)

Otra. A esta le va a pasar como a la botín; un puto desastre. ^Pero nada, que a papá se le ha metido en la cabeza que la niña debe controlar la empresa, así, por sus santos cojones.


----------



## palmerita (1 Dic 2021)

Vagos contra Zara


Mientras la tropa chavista no tome el poder, en España cada uno decide libremente sobre sus finanzas. También Amancio Ortega.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## Pinchazo (1 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Marta no tiene por qué meterse a hacer y deshacer en la gestión, le basta con estar bien rodeada y que cualquier decisión importante requiera su firma.



Pero escoge y puede sobreponerse a cualquier decisión de los gestores.

Nunca hay que perder de vista que, los gestores, como no propietarios, generalmente tienen un nivel de lealtad cuestionable con la empresa. Así que en general, suelen tomar decisiones basadas en el cortoplacismo.
Y ese tipo de medidas generalmente llevan a un mal destino a largo plazo.

Una decisión de este tipo, por ejemplo, puede ser endeudarse sino es para acometer proyectos de calado, decisiones de riesgo que deben estar muy medidos y siempre con una idea de continuidad (porque el riesgo se expandirá durante años). Es, por tanto, una decisión que probablemente cruzará la estancia de múltiples gestores diferentes.

En el peor caso, si la hija viene con taras feministas y asciende a gestoras feministas, de esas que están más preocupadas en poner cuotas con papo en los puestos de responsabilidad en lugar de preocuparse del complejo mundo de la propia empresa, el negocio irá directo al guano.

En el caso más probable, lo dejará en manos de gestores de tendencias cortoplacistas, no malas a corto pero mediocres a largo. La empresa perderá puestos y relevancia poco a poco hasta que un día una competencia fuerte y más capitalizada del exterior ofrezca una fusión o la engulla directamente, convirtiendo una empresa personal en un simple brazo de las típicas multinacionales de siempre quedando de la antigua empresa poco más que una marca.

Ella y unas cuantas generaciones suyas tendrán las espaldas cubiertas, eso sí.


----------



## frangelico (1 Dic 2021)

Y potencial de crecimiento tiene. INDITEX es el mayor minorista de ropa del planeta pero su cuota es el 2% (en líneas aéreas, otro mercado bastante fragmentado, el líder pesa el 5%). Es impresionante lo que ha logrado escalar el modelo.

Es cierto que quizá no vaya a crecer tanto la parte online, que dicen que la tiene muy buena y que en 2020 ha dado un estirón, porque el textil femenino , valga la redundancia (el masculino debe ser un cuarto o máximo un tercio del total) , es un negocio de "experiencia", de salir de casa y comprar para aliviar a saber qué. La duda es si en un mundo que puede estar condenado a medio plazo a menos exhibición física de las personas (pandemia/escasez energética), las mujeres van a seguir comprando esas cantidades de ropa tan absurdas, que van en contra de toda la prédica de la sostenibilidad.

LVMH vende ropa por algo menos de valor que Zara, con el doble de beneficio neto , pero es ropa que dura décadas, el modelo de usar y tirar no lo va a tener fácil en el nuevo mundo que viene.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Dic 2021)

Pastas Gallo en cuanto murió el padre ha terminado siendo vendida por los hijos, cuatro, no es cuestión si es hombre o mujer, es de querer llevar la empresa y saber. Como sea igual que el Santander, apañados van.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (1 Dic 2021)

siemprelomismo dijo:


> Trabajo duro?. Debes estar flipando mucho.
> 
> Cuando la época de Rubalcaba sabes lo que hizo?. Cogió a todas las empresas españolas que superaban los 600.000 no pagar ni un solo impuesto. Entonces ahí evidentemente Inditex se cotizaba por las nubes porque tenía un alto indice de ventas a nivel nacional.
> El psoe no le cobraba nada para que entrara en la lista forbes como una de las empresas de moda más grandes a nivel mundial pero que realmente la mercancía de Inditex era "basura" ya que en Europa del Este junto a Rusia se detectó que la ropa venía de baja calidad o pésima a un precio elevado.
> ...



Varias cosas:

1) Sí. Amancio trabajó muy duro. Nada de lo que dices después desmiente que ese hombre comenzase cosiendo. Derrapas.
2) Escribes rarísimo: "Cogió a todas las empresas españolas que superaban los 600.000". ¿"Cogió" el qué y quién? ¿"Los 600.000" qué? ¿"El PSOE no le cobraba nada"? ¿Qué le tenía que "cobrar el PSOE"?
3) ¿Qué tiene que ver una bolsa de empleo gratuita con el aumento de ventas?

No se entiende nada de lo que escribes. Y no pongas puntos después de signos de exclamación o interrogación. Esto es de primero de primaria.


----------



## Pat (1 Dic 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Hoy se ha hecho oficial que Pablo Isla deja la presidencia y la coge la hija de Amancio. Pronostico un Santander 2.0.
> 
> Me da igual que la hija se llame Marta o que se llamase Luis. Los hijos nacidos en la riqueza están destinados a hundir las empresas que sus padres crearon desde la pobreza.
> 
> ...





cifuentes dijo:


> Vosotros mismos. Le va a durar tanto la empresa como su primer matrimonio.
> 
> Multinacional dirigida por loca del coño, de 37 años, multimillonaria desde la cuna y autoproclamada defensora de la sostenibilidad. Un plan sin fisuras.




Hay familias con historias milenarios, Rothschild, Varios Lord Británicos. Muchos han hecho crecer los imperios de sus padres.


Lo que si es cierto es que el plan de empresa de Inditex era apropiarse de la propiedad intelectual ajeno y vender barato…con tan simple receta el fundador creo un imperio. No se si la Hija tiene la frialdad necesario para actuar así cuando hace falta, pero visto el tamaño de Inditex, quizás ya no le hace falta.

Esta muy guapa ( en el foto) a ver si no es demasiado “humana”.


----------



## DejarDeRemar.com (1 Dic 2021)

18.5 toca seguro antes de los 5 años
posiblemente veamos los mínimos en el 2023

queda escrito para el futuro


----------



## plakaplaka (1 Dic 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> dificil lo tienen porque cuando palme amancio esta la otra hija e hijo (del cual tiene la tutela la hermana) de su exmujer Rosa Mera (cuya parte del imperio ya lo controla) *asi que Marta no deberia ser la que mas participación tenga en inditex*. Y esta hija curra y bastante



Le vas a decir tú a un rico cómo tiene que disponer su herencia... En Galicia la legítima de los descendientes es el 25% del valor hereditario, con lo que si a Amancio le sale de los cojones dejar toda su participación en Inditex a Marta, o el control absoluto, no tiene más que asignar bienes a sus otros dos hijos que cubran su 8,33% (en inmuebles, obras de arte, efectivo, acciones de ITX o de las sociedades patrimoniales...)


La ninia va a seguir de fiesta, caballos, viajes y aparentando trabajar, pero la empresa la van a llevar otros.


----------



## Pat (1 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Ea curiosa esta pareja. Llevan 20 años parecidas en cifras de ventas y margen bruto, pero Inditex ha ido poco a poco superando a H&M y en beneficio neto le gana por goleada. El modelo de negocio es muy parecido pero algo hacen peor los suecos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 855395
> Ver archivo adjunto 855396
> ...



Son empresas muy diferentes; HM es mas como el clásico cadena enfocado a precios bajos;
Zara tiene márgenes mas altos y mas moda, HM es menos moda y bajos precios…


----------



## frangelico (1 Dic 2021)

Pat dijo:


> Son empresas muy diferentes; HM es mas como el clásico cadena enfocado a precios bajos;
> Zara tiene márgenes mas altos y mas moda, HM es menos moda y bajos precios…



Ya. Pero se parecen mucho en los números. Y Zara es una cosa rara en posicionamiento, vende intangibles mas bien, pero sus calidades reales son parejas a las de H&M.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2021)

Marta Ortega es la nueva presidenta de Inditex porque las mujeres nunca acceden a cargos de responsabilidad, por culpa del techo de cristal heteropatriarcal... 

Ah, no. Perdón.


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Dic 2021)

Si tienes una empresa y no se la puedes legar a tu hija PARA AUE COJONES LA QUIERES? (la empresa quiero decir)


----------



## hortera (2 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si tienes una empresa y no se la puedes legar a tu hija PARA AUE COJONES LA QUIERES? (la empresa quiero decir)



Totalmente de acuerdo, el dueño se la va a pasar a su hija, totalmente lógico, y la empresa se ira la a la mierda porque la hija es una Charo y un millón de accionistas perderán sus dineros


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2021)

Al presidente de Inditex hay que elegirlo por concurso público y al de Renfe a dedo.


----------



## cifuentes (2 Dic 2021)

Su primera medida: organizar una fiesta. La voz de Galicia nos la relata con todo detalle:

Fue una noche de estrellas. La última en aparecer en el puerto coruñés fue Naomi Campbell, la mítica modelo, una de las más fotografiadas por Peter Lindbergh. Y es que Marta Ortega decidió organizar una exclusiva cena con motivo de la inauguración de la gran exposición dedicada al legendario fotógrafo, autor de la foto de la boda de la próxima presidenta de Inditex con Carlos Torretta. No faltó detalle. Fue como una versión mini de su enlace. Esta vez no fue en el Náutico, sino en unos reacondicionados silos de Cementos del Cantábrico y una antigua nave ubicada en el muelle de Batería. Tan original como la puesta en escena, en la que predominó el blanco y negro en un ambiente mágico con proyección de imágenes que forman parte de la muestra Untold Stories que abrirá sus puertas al público el sábado.

Además de la diosa de ébano hubo otros rostros conocidos, como Jon Kortajarena, con bigote. También estaban Rossy de Palma, Esther Cañadas, toda la familia de Pierpaolo Piccioli, diseñador de Valentino, el fotógrafo gallego premio nacional de fotografía, Manuel Vilariño, o Diana Widmaier Ruiz Picasso, nieta del artista que hace más de un siglo pasó unos años en A Coruña no muy lejos de donde este miércoles tuvo lugar la gran fiesta. El cineasta italiano Luca Guadagnino, director de películas como Call Me By Your Name y Suspiria, también asistió a la cena privada, que contó con la presencia del arquitecto Vincent Van Duysen y el marchante de arte e interiorista Axel Vervoordt, que ha decorado las casas de clientes como Kim Kardashian y Kanye West, Bill Gates, Sting y Robert de Niro. También estuvo presente Marie Sophie Wilson, modelo de casi sesenta años que es la nueva imagen de Zara.

Durante la tarde, en el aeropuerto de Alvedro aterrizaron cinco jets privados con invitados al evento, dos de los cuales pernoctaron en Lavacolla. Antes de las ocho de la tarde el puerto de A Coruña se convirtió en un ir y venir de coches con cristales tintados. El trayecto entre el hotel Finisterre y la antigua cementera fue un desfile de famosos, que tuvieron que hacerse una PCR antes de entrar. La invitación ya lo indicaba por escrito: prueba del covid a las 15 y cena a las 19.30.

En una velada tan estrellada el encargado de cocinar no podía ser otro que Javier Olleros, el único chef gallego con dos estrellas Michelin. Elaboró un espectacular menú con la ayuda de otros profesionales, entre ellos Albert Adriá, hermano de Ferrán y también con una estrella por su local de Barcelona. Hubo música en directo y todo lo que se puedan imaginar. Por las stories de Instagram que algunos de los invitados subieron a redes la cena-fiesta-exposición es de las que se recuerdan durante muchos años. El modelo Mateo Bou Bahler lo confirmó esta mañana: «La exposición es increíble. Lo pasamos genial en la fiesta. La exposición, el lugar, como estaba puesto...», comentó a las puertas del hotel Finisterre donde se alojaban muchos de los selectos invitados. A algunos se los pudo ver pasear esta mañana por la Marina y el entorno del puerto.


----------



## Gotthard (2 Dic 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Hoy se ha hecho oficial que Pablo Isla deja la presidencia y la coge la hija de Amancio. Pronostico un Santander 2.0.
> 
> Me da igual que la hija se llame Marta o que se llamase Luis. Los hijos nacidos en la riqueza están destinados a hundir las empresas que sus padres crearon desde la pobreza.
> 
> ...



Estoy fuera de españa y no tengo tiempo de forear, pero me he quedado a putos cuadros.

Pedro Isla es un máquina y Antonio Abril otro.... los dos que eran brazo derecho e izquierdo de Don Amancio, para fuera, la hija se coloca de presi porque ella lo vale (que ya se verá) y entra de CEO un jurista que puede ser muy buen jurista pero en su CV no se ve ni un cargo de gestión corporativa, todos de asesor juridico jefe.

E Inditex para desgracia de los curritos, no es un banco que resiste mucho mejor la gestión incompetente. En comercio minorista la competencia es real y no puedes jugar con las regulaciones como hace la banca. O tu idea es mejor que las demas o en dos ejercicios o tres te ves en concurso de acreedores. Que se lo pregunten a la centenaria cadena Sears, hoy la putita de K-Mart.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Vosotros mismos. Le va a durar tanto la empresa como su primer matrimonio.
> 
> Multinacional dirigida por loca del coño, de 37 años, multimillonaria desde la cuna y autoproclamada defensora de la sostenibilidad. Un plan sin fisuras.



Cuando el aburrimiento acecha y tus necesidades estan cubiertas, te vuelves ecologeta.


----------



## NXT (3 Dic 2021)




----------



## Teofrasto (3 Dic 2021)

Despedir a Pablo Isla? Mal asunto


----------



## Andr3ws (3 Dic 2021)

¿Marta Ortega tambien lleva el Pin de la Agenda 2030?
Me lo pregunta un amigo para sacar la pasta de ahi ipso-facto.


----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Marta ORtega tambien lleva el Pin de la Agenda 2030?
> Me lo pregunta un amigo para sacar la pasta de ahi ipso-facto.



Fabricando ropa en Asia no le queda más remedio. Si Amazon anda metida en esto









Amazon pondrá en marcha su mayor planta solar en España en 2023


La compañía arranca su quinto proyecto en el país. Estará ubicado en Castilla-La Mancha y añadirá 152 MW




cincodias.elpais.com





Inditex me temo que tendrá que pasar por el aro del reciclaje y la huella de carbono cero.


----------



## mol (3 Dic 2021)

Zara en moda y en venta de ropa es imbatible. Otra cosa es lo que piensen los especuladores de los mercados.

Hace asequible MODA, a precios de risa.


----------



## The Hellion (3 Dic 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Exáctamente en eso me baso. Como lo hice con Santander hace algunos años, cuando me puse en corto al escuchar quien sería la nueva jefa.
> 
> ¿Sabes por qué estas dos señoritas tienen esos puestos? ¿Crees que alguna de esas dos tendría esos puestos de no ser por ¡oh coincidencia! ser "hijas de"?
> 
> ...



Coño, no sabía que Sara Lee había quebrado. 
Hay que ser animal para quebrar una empresa así, era probablemente el mejor conglomerado de marcas del mundo. 
Así que ya no encuentro meltonian ni muchas otras marcas que compraba. 
¡Qué putada!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Dic 2021)

The Hellion dijo:


> Coño, no sabía que Sara Lee había quebrado.
> Hay que ser animal para quebrar una empresa así, era probablemente el mejor conglomerado de marcas del mundo.
> Así que ya no encuentro meltonian ni muchas otras marcas que compraba.
> ¡Qué putada!



Animal no, lo que hace falta es lo que estamos hablando aqui.

Santander lo tenía TODO para campear el temporal que vino. Botín, de la forma que fuere, lo internacionalizó mucho mejor que hicieron otros bancos, no solo en sudamérica que era lo fácil, sino en La City (Londres), y hasta Hong Kong, Alemania, o Singapur llegaron.

Todos los bancos lo pasaron mal. JP Morgan pasó de casi 40 euros a menos de 15 en 2008. Hoy vale 142 tras comerse la pandemia.

¿Santander? En el mismo periodo de tiempo pasó de 12 euros a 4. ¿A dia de hoy? 2.76 euros.

Y algún gilipollas me dirá que "es que la banca española es distinta". Vale. Veamos BBVA: Paso de 25 euros a 7. ¿A día de hoy? Casi 7, siendo un banco "peor" que el Santander.

BBVlanco y en botella.


----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2021)

The Hellion dijo:


> Coño, no sabía que Sara Lee había quebrado.
> Hay que ser animal para quebrar una empresa así, era probablemente el mejor conglomerado de marcas del mundo.
> Así que ya no encuentro meltonian ni muchas otras marcas que compraba.
> ¡Qué putada!



Sara Lee no es que quebrase, la partieron en dos. Lo que no se es que valen las compañías hijas y cuanto valor pudo destruir la operación.



https://www.foodprocessing.com/industrynews/2012/sara-lee-split-complete/


----------



## The Hellion (3 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Sara Lee no es que quebrase, la partieron en dos. Lo que no se es que valen las compañías hijas y cuanto valor pudo destruir la operación.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.foodprocessing.com/industrynews/2012/sara-lee-split-complete/



Como lo sucedido en Palencia con la quiebra de la división de café soluble de La Seda sea generalizable, para las nuevas empresas no queda ni un centavo. 

Vaya escabechina.


----------



## Nobel1 (3 Dic 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> La culpa es del heteropatriarcado. Ah y de Franco



Veo tus dos argumentos y te los subo a los siguiente: "La culpa también es de los no vacunados".


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Dic 2021)

Nobel1 dijo:


> Veo tus dos argumentos y te los subo a los siguiente: "La culpa también es de los no vacunados".



Putos asesinos...


----------



## Registrador (3 Dic 2021)

DIA, Santander y ahora Inditex. La Charia arrasa todo lo que pilla


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Dic 2021)

mol dijo:


> Zara en moda y en venta de ropa es imbatible. Otra cosa es lo que piensen los especuladores de los mercados.
> 
> Hace asequible MODA, a precios de risa.



¿Imbatible? ahora mismo ropa de los chinos a precio desmesurado.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Imbatible? ahora mismo ropa de los chinos a precio desmesurado.



Es un misterio pero funciona. Venden ropa asiática a precios superiores al que deberían y el negocio no e que tire, es que crece muchísimo. Entraron en todos los mercados importantes hace ya dos décadas y hasta tres, pero no dejan de ganar cuota en esos mercados a base de abrir tiendas y lograr mejorar las ventas. El mundo de la moda es un misterio. Sólo LVMH tiene mejores márgenes, pero ellos venden muchas menos prendas y de calidad muy superior.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Dic 2021)

Hay cosas que ya vienen de atrás, no culpéis de todo a la niña.






Materias primas sostenibles - inditex.com


En Inditex colaboramos con las principales iniciativas internacionales para promover y hacer realidad las materias primas sostenibles y las fibras.




www.inditex.com


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Es un misterio pero funciona. Venden ropa asiática a precios superiores al que deberían y el negocio no e que tire, es que crece muchísimo. Entraron en todos los mercados importantes hace ya dos décadas y hasta tres, pero no dejan de ganar cuota en esos mercados a base de abrir tiendas y lograr mejorar las ventas. El mundo de la moda es un misterio. Sólo LVMH tiene mejores márgenes, pero ellos venden muchas menos prendas y de calidad muy superior.



¿Quieres decir? yo creo que hoy en día tienen mucha competencia y más que tendrán. Pero es que es normal, si te intentan vender ropa de los chinos a 40 euros pues te vas y directamente se la compras a los chinos por 10 euros.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir? yo creo que hoy en día tienen mucha competencia y más que tendrán. Pero es que es normal, si te intentan vender ropa de los chinos a 40 euros pues te vas y directamente se la compras a los chinos por 10 euros.



Ya. Lo curioso es que el valor de la marca es lo suficientemente poderoso como para mantener una senda creciente en ventas aguantando el margen. Siempre me ha parecido un prodigio esta compañía porque lo que logra es algo así como si Mercedes trajese Dacias a 30.000 euros y la gente se peleara por ellos. La moda tiene la ventaja relativa de operar en lo subjetivo, y por eso se permite estas extravagancias que en otros sectores no son tan fáciles (Apple es algo así pero su producto sí que tiene calidad elevada y yo diría que creciente).


----------



## mol (6 Dic 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Imbatible? ahora mismo ropa de los chinos a precio desmesurado.



Es que lo que para ti es 'ropa de los chinos', para la mayoría de gente es ropa de moda. Han conseguido que puedas vestir de la manera que te la gana, a precios decentes, sin tener que pagar las cantidades de las marcas más exclusivas, de donde Zara coge sus ideas y las transforma. Moda de la pasarela y ropa de grandes marcas (carísima), transformada/fusilada/copiada, y directo al armario de tu casa, a precios asequibles para gente mil eurista


----------



## tremenk (6 Dic 2021)

Gorkako dijo:


> jombre Amancio no ha muerto tutelará a su hija, luego ya cuando el viejo pete hablamos pero ahora no creo que ese señor deje que su larva la cague.



El señor ya lleva jubilado años. 

Todo la eficiencia de la empresa la ha hecho este señor.


----------



## Madrugada (8 Dic 2021)

Lo que veo que han hecho mal es el cierre de tiendas físicas. Yo creo que en el fast fashion la experiencia de compra en tienda hace que compremos por impulso. La compra online es más racional y meditada. 
Con el cierre de tiendas bajarán las ventas


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (8 Dic 2021)

Un grupo empresarial (Inditex) que en 2019 para tener 3.444 millones de beneficio tuvo que facturar 26.000 millones.

Ojo con eso.

Espero que tome buena nota de ello la hija de Amancio.


----------



## Madrugada (8 Dic 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Un grupo empresarial (Inditex) que en 2019 para tener 3.444 millones de beneficio tuvo que facturar 26.000 millones.
> 
> Ojo con eso.
> 
> Espero que tome buena nota de ello la hija de Amancio.



Un 13 % de beneficios respecto al volumen de ventas lo veo bien


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (8 Dic 2021)

Madrugada dijo:


> Un 13 % de beneficios respecto al volumen de ventas lo veo bien



Otros grupos como Kering pasan del 30% con 15.000 millones de facturación. Es verdad que se dedican al lujo pero...


----------



## cifuentes (15 Dic 2021)

Hoy ha presentado resultados con un máximo histórico de ventas, beneficio y caja. Aún así la acción cae a esta hora un 3'59% desde apertura (ahora mismo a 27'87).

Aunque viendo su plan de futuro, la verdad es que no me extraña:



> Pablo Isla reitera el compromiso de la compañía en su desarrollo sostenible y recuerda que en la última junta se han aprobado los siguientes objetivos:
> 
> 
> 1.- Emisiones netas cero para 2040
> ...


----------



## hortera (15 Dic 2021)

se va a los 23


----------



## mol (15 Dic 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Hoy ha presentado resultados con un máximo histórico de ventas, beneficio y caja. Aún así la acción cae a esta hora un 3'59% desde apertura (ahora mismo a 27'87).
> 
> Aunque viendo su plan de futuro, la verdad es que no me extraña:



Podrias desarrollar mas ? por que la ves tan mal ? Los resultados son buenos.


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Hoy ha presentado resultados con un máximo histórico de ventas, beneficio y caja. Aún así la acción cae a esta hora un 3'59% desde apertura (ahora mismo a 27'87).
> 
> Aunque viendo su plan de futuro, la verdad es que no me extraña:



Pero esos planes los tienen todas las empresas. Es la agenda 2030, o pasas por el aro o mueres.


----------



## Libistros (15 Dic 2021)

Madrugada dijo:


> Lo que veo que han hecho mal es el cierre de tiendas físicas. Yo creo que en el fast fashion la experiencia de compra en tienda hace que compremos por impulso. La compra online es más racional y meditada.
> Con el cierre de tiendas bajarán las ventas



¿Tu crees?, yo no soy de comprar ropa por Internet pero con otras cosas tengo más peligro que un chimpacé con escopeta (y menos mal que me autocontrolo) La tarjeta lo aguanta todo si no la miras demasiado.


----------

